# About time I lost some weight, but how do I do it?



## FlyingCyclist (25 May 2014)

I'm 6'2" (188cm) and weigh 11.5 stone.

I want to slim down in the waist area but don't know how to do it.

I've cut all the crap down what I used to eat.

1. Chocolate digestives
2. Chocolate digestives with peanut butter
3. Chocolate digestives with peanut butter and choc spread
4. Worked in a chocolate factory for 9 years and ate a lot of their products, as well as fudge!!!!
5. Chocolate biscuits ie Penguins

I'm either sitting at the computer all day, every day or I'm out fishing.

I don't want to go to a gym. I want to get on the bike more often. I cycled 14 times over 6 days while in Scotland last week, and is urging me to go out more often now that I'm back home.

I eat cereal and have a drink of tea every day, a sandwich, pastie, or soup for lunch and a dinner at tea. I've cut down drinking a lot of coffee each day, and now I'm drinking tea or more water.
I used to drink lots of water when I was going to work.

I don't drink juice any more.

I've been thinking about going all raw fruit, I got the idea from Freelee the Banana Girl but not sure about it.


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 May 2014)

A balanced diet and exercise will do the trick...lots of water is good too.
It's changing habits, not following faddy 'diets' - they don't work and you end up putting any weight loss back on.
Be consistent and be aware that products that look healthy are often high in fat (some so called healthy bars for example).
Don't obsess but be aware


----------



## Kies (25 May 2014)

It sounds like you have the diet side of things sorted. Now just ride the bike as often as you can. It really isn't complex.
Start doing short frequent rides and increase the time spent out on the bke when you can.
A great way is to cycle commute


----------



## Julia9054 (25 May 2014)

That seems a good weight for your height. I would suggest you need to tone up whilst eating a balanced diet rather than lose weight.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (25 May 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> That seems a good weight for your height. I would suggest you need to tone up whilst eating a balanced diet rather than lose weight.



I used to be slimmer and I can't even put my cycling shorts on because I've gained weight!!!

Even my sister and a lass from work has called me fat !!


----------



## Julia9054 (25 May 2014)

May I ask your age?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (25 May 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> May I ask your age?



I'm 30


----------



## Julia9054 (25 May 2014)

Metabolism slows as we get older and, for blokes in particular, if you are used to being a skinny teenage and 20 something shape, 30s is a time for putting on a bit of weight. You are right to cut out all the chocolate crap. Try eating more fruit and veg and cutting back on booze (if you need to). More cycling is obviously great for overall fitness but you could try exercises to bulk up your upper body which will balance out any weight carried around your middle.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

Obviously a lot depends upon how you carry it, but 6'2" and 11.5 stone is pretty skinny in my book.


----------



## simon.r (25 May 2014)

I'm 6'2", 13 stone and I get called skinny! I'm not and I'd love to lose 1/2 a stone or so, but at 11 1/2 stone I'd suggest that your question should perhaps be 'how do I change my body shape?' rather than 'how do I lose weight?'

Although I don't know what the answer is!


----------



## slowmotion (25 May 2014)

6' 2" and 11.5 stone seems pretty good to me. If you want to cut down on snacks, eating porridge for breakfast will take the edge off your hunger for a good few hours. It's also very good for your heart, amongst other things.

Good luck.


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2014)

Intermittent fasting is your answer. 

The problem with ordinary diets is that there is never any end. Every day is a diet day, and you control every last thing you eat. If you do the 5:2 diet, then you are only ever one day away from being able to eat what you want. It is a very effective tool, is easy, has lasting health benefits aside from the lost weight. Once you get to your target weight, swap to 6:1 (ie reduced intake for 1 day per week), and you'll hold the same weight whatever you eat. Dead easy, and very effective.


----------



## PK99 (25 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Intermittent fasting is your answer.
> 
> The problem with ordinary diets is that there is never any end. Every day is a diet day, and you control every last thing you eat. If you do the 5:2 diet, then you are only ever one day away from being able to eat what you want. It is a very effective tool, is easy, has lasting health benefits aside from the lost weight. Once you get to your target weight, swap to 6:1 (ie reduced intake for 1 day per week), and you'll hold the same weight whatever you eat. Dead easy, and very effective.



+1

It works and is easy.


----------



## doog (25 May 2014)

are you having a laugh ?


----------



## Ganymede (25 May 2014)

What is your target weight? Do you have one?

Look at your BMI - yours is 20.7 where 18.5 is labelled underweight and 25 is labelled overweight. Your weight sounds extremely healthy to me.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (25 May 2014)

I can't even put some pants on what I wore for work in December!


----------



## Beebo (25 May 2014)

Bradley Wiggins is a similar height and weight to you.


----------



## Booyaa (25 May 2014)

I'm 6ft 5 and 23 st so you sound pretty lean to me. In fact, I could probably eat you.


----------



## sackville d (26 May 2014)

Did you put the shorts on a boil wash or something?

I`m 5` 11`` and 11 stone and consider myself very slim.I just don`t see how you can be over weight


----------



## screenman (26 May 2014)

Scales not working? Or are you trying to put on another persons pants?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (26 May 2014)

Critism not needed thanks


----------



## Ganymede (26 May 2014)

I also recommend the 5-2 diet btw for the same reasons as stated above by previous users of the method.

No criticism David, maybe you come from a skinny family! - but I would definitely set yourself a target weight. I think what people are saying is that from the info you've given, you don't seem overweight, so they're somewhat puzzled.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (26 May 2014)

Last year I noticed that I was getting fat. I knew this even before someone from work said it to me that I'm fat. Even my sister called me fat and that I should go to the gym.

I hate the way I look (it's not just you women!) and I want to be slim again. I want to be able to put my cycling shorts and work trousers on with no hassle.

The 5:2 diet seems good 


Edit: This might be a daft question, but how many litres of water should I be drinking a day?


----------



## RedRider (26 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> Last year I noticed that I was getting fat. I knew this even before someone from work said it to me that I'm fat. Even my sister called me fat and that I should go to the gym.
> 
> I hate the way I look (it's not just you women!) and I want to be slim again. I want to be able to put my cycling shorts and work trousers on with no hassle.
> 
> ...


 Maybe get some advice at your GP's. Most surgeries have a dietician attached.


----------



## Ganymede (26 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> Edit: This might be a daft question, but how many litres of water should I be drinking a day?



The figure is usually quoted at 2 litres, but dieticians stress that this includes liquid taken in food (eg gravy, juice within whole fruit or veg) as well as tea, coffee, milk, beer and so forth. So do not just add 2 litres of drinking water to your diet! The best way to know if you are getting enough water in your diet is to look at your urine - a light straw colour is indicative of good hydration.


----------



## Big Nick (26 May 2014)

Your weight is fine for your height unless you want the skin and bone look of course


----------



## TheJDog (26 May 2014)

I started using myfitnesspal to track what I was eating. I used to eat anything and everything, no control.. Using the app has forced me to think about what I'm eating, so I'm at least thinking twice about a bar of chocolate. 

I've steadily put on weight since my mid to late 20s (now mid 40s). I started dieting around 91 -92 kg (6 foot 3), and want to get back down to 82kg. I reckon that will be around 14% body fat, as opposed to the ~ 25% that I started the diet at. I've lost 3.5kg in 3 weeks. I haven't really increased the amount of riding I've been doing, though I have seen some improvements there. 

I really am looking forward to getting back to a maintenance calorie count, I must say. I'm not too sure I'd recommend it, even though it is working for me. I'm pretty hungry all the time. 1910 calories a day doesn't seem like much sometimes . It's really the first time I've made any sort of change in my eating habits, so I'm sure there are many alternatives to calorie counting.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (26 May 2014)

Some fatherly advice David. Don't diet, it will become a lifelong addiction. Instead, eat sensibly and eat the right type of foodstuffs - we all know what those are by now! 

Without knowing you, can't really see how you're over-weight. Perhaps you merely need a little conditioning - achieved by exercise not diet!

Exercise more, increase your metabolism and perhaps add a little muscle density. Do that and not only will you look thinner whilst maintaining the same weight, the extra muscle mass and raised metabolism will enable you to eat more without gaining weight.

Much better than dieting any day of the week!


----------



## KneesUp (26 May 2014)

I'm 6ft on a tall day, and consider myself to be a comfortable weight at 75kg/11st 11lb (which I am now) but I've been up to 85kg/13st 5lb. 

I know though that how 'healthy' that feels can vary. When I was 75kg as a 25 year-old I used to go to the gym and play football, so I had much more muscle and less fat than I do now. I was a compact and solid 75kg, and now I am a slightly soft 75kg I suppose. The differences are slim though - I used to wear 30" trousers but they weren't so comfortable as my 32" waist trousers. Now I cant quite get into the 30" ones, but the 32" feel a big baggy.

You are 2 to 3 inches taller than me, and weigh 4lb less than me so you cannot be 'fat' You may though have a gut - my brother was the same at one point - naturally slim but didn't do much exercise so he developed a little paunch despite being very lean everywhere else. I guess this is what you have, hence the healthy weight but tight trousers and looking 'fat' to some people?

Just ride your bike more, you'll soon lose it. My brother starting running and it went soon. You might also think of investing in something like this chin-up bar
which you can also use for press-ups and so on; it will help tone up your core and your shoulders. Chin ups are great for developing your deltoids (the muscles that make the 'V' shape from your arm pits) which makes you look a shape that is considered by society to be healthier.

Ride your bike four or five times a week and do chin ups and press ups (3 'sets' until you can't do any more) four or five times a week, and by the end of summer you will be amazed.


----------



## Ganymede (26 May 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Some fatherly advice David. Don't diet, it will become a lifelong addiction. Instead, eat sensibly and eat the right type of foodstuffs - we all know what those are by now!
> 
> Without knowing you, can't really see how you're over-weight. Perhaps you merely need a little conditioning - achieved by exercise not diet!
> 
> ...



I have to say David, I think this might be very good advice, as is KneesUp's similar message just above. Muscle, conditioning, strength, and consequent healthiness are far better measures than weight alone, and all very desirable in themselves as we mature. I know you've felt a bit taken aback but some of the comments on this thread but there's a lot of experience here and a lot of good will.


----------



## Dark46 (26 May 2014)

I'm ashamed to say reading everyone's post here. It seems I could be the shortest and heaviest here ?
That's one if the reasons I started to cycle to work


----------



## FlyingCyclist (26 May 2014)

The calories on a cycle computer are a waste of time aren't they? I mean you can't pedal for the length of time you're out cycling. And it depends on how long you've been out cycling, providing that you're moving and your cycle computer is swtiched on.

When I go back to work I think I may consider cycling there and back. 12miles one way. But I need to know where to put/lock up my bike first.


----------



## vickster (26 May 2014)

Estimate 30-40 calories per mile of reasonable effort

To lose weight around middle, give up booze and minimise sugar apparently  And do core work, crunches (no not crunchies  ) and all that malarkey


----------



## FlyingCyclist (26 May 2014)

I don't drink any way


----------



## arch684 (26 May 2014)

Im 63 and 5 foot 8.I weigh 11 stone 7 and my waist size is 30 inch .Buy some new scales


----------



## T4tomo (26 May 2014)

Either the OP is on a wind up, or had a serious image problem and should see a doctor. 

Even when I was in my prime playing various sports at uni virtually every day and competing to a reasonably high level at Judo I was was 5'11"(still am 20 odd years on) and fought at 11st 3oz (now a stone heavier) and I was extremely skinny fit and toned. I think I briefly got to 11 st dead and looked gaunt.


----------



## vickster (26 May 2014)

What size is your waist? Probably best is to get to the gym and start that core work unfortunately. If you have a BMI of 20, weight loss isn't what you need, maybe toning


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> Don't be so stupid!



Post up a pic of yourself.

I'm struggling to see a fat person TBH.


----------



## JasonHolder (26 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> I'm 6'2" (188cm) and weigh 11.5 stone.
> 
> I want to slim down in the waist area but don't know how to do it.
> 
> ...


Im vegan, durianrider* freelee, do what they do. Ps you're bmi is hoofing low. Drop more fat from your diet and replace with carbs.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2014)

You eat cake, chocolate etc, are you sure it's all dairy and egg free? That's kind of the definition of vegan, not just skipping meat and fish and eating lots of bananas


----------



## jarlrmai (27 May 2014)

vickster said:


> What size is your waist? Probably best is to get to the gym and start that core work unfortunately. If you have a BMI of 20, weight loss isn't what you need, maybe toning



Just an FYI you cant spot target fat loss. You just have to diet/exercise the last place it will come off on most blokes is the belly.

That said the key stat here is waist size, either he was beanpole thin before and wants that back or he's oddly shaped as the weight/height seem fine to me.


----------



## vickster (27 May 2014)

Can tone up a bit though and it'll help the cycling regardless


----------



## HeroesFitness (27 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Just an FYI you cant spot target fat loss. You just have to diet/exercise the last place it will come off on most blokes is the belly.
> 
> That said the key stat here is waist size, either he was beanpole thin before and wants that back or he's oddly shaped as the weight/height seem fine to me.


Nice to see that someone has some sense on fat loss :-)


----------



## michaelcycle (27 May 2014)

Are you sure you actually want to lose weight or is it your body composition you want to improve in reality (the ratio of muscle to fat you currently hold.)

Improving your body composition may involve you actually putting on weight (fat free mass as opposed to fat mass) or keeping it the same which may involve a trade off with your cycling performance if that is your bag. If that is the case then reasonable calorie deficit, reasonable protein intake, some form of periodised resistance training as well (which may take time away from your cycling *gasp*) 

I have to say this thread is making me feel like a right bloater though...


----------



## LarryDuff (27 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> I used to be slimmer and I can't even put my cycling shorts on because I've gained weight!!!
> 
> Even my sister and a lass from work has called me fat !!


Are you sure her calling you fat doesn't contain a degree of irony. Think Lofty in It Ain't Half Hot Mum or Curly from the Harlem Globetrotters.


----------



## KneesUp (29 May 2014)

Are you 11.5 stone (73kg) as you said here on the 25th May - About time I lost some weight, but how do I do it?

or 154kg (24.25 stone) as you said here on the 9th May - Which bike... mountain, hybrid or road? ?


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Are you 11.5 stone (73kg) as you said here on the 25th May - About time I lost some weight, but how do I do it?
> 
> or 154kg (24.25 stone) as you said here on the 9th May - Which bike... mountain, hybrid or road? ?


I would take a guess that he meant 154 *pounds* which is 11 stone, and has put on a few pounds since then, which is what he is trying to lose?


----------



## KneesUp (29 May 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I would take a guess that he meant 154 *pounds* which is 11 stone, and has put on a few pounds since then, which is what he is trying to lose?


Aha - being of the metric persuasion it didn't even occur to me that 154lbs would be about 11 stone. What were they smoking when they came up with imperial measures?


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2014)

As a matter of interest ... I am 6' 1", currently weigh about 12.5 stone and still have a fair amount of flab round my waist. I am not a skinny build, so I can imagine that a naturally skinny person of that height might be _slightly_ flabby.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Aha - being of the metric persuasion it didn't even occur to me that 154lbs would be about 11 stone. What were they smoking when they came up with imperial measures?


I have been comparing metric measures, imperial measures and US measures recently which gets really confusing! Not only are US gallons not the same as ours, and their tons not the same as ours (well, they have 'short' tons and 'long' tons) but they even have two different types of pint - the solid pint and the liquid pint!


----------



## 333 (30 May 2014)

To be honest for me when I lost weight a while ago all I did was run, I got a Garmin 910XT and then downloaded the 5k training program (heart rate level 1) to my watch and followed that, at the start I was so unfit I could hardly run but by the end of it my weight was back to being spot on and I could put in some good 5k times. At the end I also found I could eat almost anything I wanted within reason and still not put on any weight as long as I kept running.

I think of the two running is far superior to cycling in terms of time required to lose weight - less time and more weight loss (at least for me), but personally I prefer cycling way more than running.


----------



## jazzkat (30 May 2014)

I'm 5'11" and 72kgs and can still "pinch an inch" as they used to say on the adverts. I can understand where the OP is coming from, that tummy fat is bugger to shift!
I've got to say, though, that no one has called me fat


----------



## Saluki (30 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> I'm 6'2" (188cm) and weigh 11.5 stone.
> 
> I want to slim down in the waist area but don't know how to do it.


Hhmmm, not making any friends here. I dream of being 11.5 stone. I also dream of being 30 again. Heigh ho.

+1 on the intermittent fasting thing. I'm looking in to that myself.
It also sounds like toning up could be the way to go. Are you anti swimming pools as well as being anti-gym? Swimming is a great toning exercise, cycle to and from and your are sorted.


----------



## JoeyB (30 May 2014)

If I were you I would be looking to tone up, rather than lose weight. I'm just over 6ft and would consider myself too skinny if I was 11 stone....unless you are missing some limbs?


----------



## TheJDog (31 May 2014)

Further to my previous post, this morning I was 3.9kg down on where I started 4 weeks ago and this afternoon I beat my PR up Swain's Lane by 8s. 

I still have 2s to go to beat the best women's time (a girl I used to work with), and 18s to go to beat my friend Andy. Extrapolating, I estimate I'll need to be the weight I was when I was 14 to beat him. 

I think I look and feel better, too, as well as smashing it on the bike.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (31 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Are you 11.5 stone (73kg) as you said here on the 25th May - About time I lost some weight, but how do I do it?
> 
> or 154kg (24.25 stone) as you said here on the 9th May - Which bike... mountain, hybrid or road? ?





ColinJ said:


> I would take a guess that he meant 154 *pounds* which is 11 stone, and has put on a few pounds since then, which is what he is trying to lose?



Yep I mixed it up lol


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Hhmmm, not making any friends here. I dream of being 11.5 stone. I also dream of being 30 again. Heigh ho.
> 
> +1 on the intermittent fasting thing. I'm looking in to that myself.


I wouldn't really fancy being 30 again (too intense!), but I wouldn't mind being 40 and starting again from there. Still, 60 is looming up so I will have to get used to the idea that I am getting old-ish and live with that!

5:2 'fasting' works for me. I lost 2 stone due to illness, but put half of that back on when I started eating proper meals again. I then adopted the 5:2 approach and lost 3 stone in the following 18 months without any effort at all on the 5 normal days a week. I am not even fanatical on the 2 fasting days, but do try to keep the calorie intake well below 1,000 cals on those days, typically 600-700 cals. 

Today is one of those fasting days - a banana, 6 strawberries, a teaspoon of honey and about 150 g of low fat natural yoghurt this morning; a salad with a tin of tuna (in brine) in about an hours time. Oh, and I had another teaspoon of honey in a large coffee this afternoon, and ate a small apple at 3 pm. I ate what I wanted yesterday, and I will eat what I want tomorrow and that includes cake and chocolate!


----------



## stephec (31 May 2014)

Beebo: 3100616 said:


> Bradley Wiggins is a similar height and weight to you.


And he looks skinny as.....


----------



## stephec (31 May 2014)

Seriously you need to stick some photos up if you want an opinion on how you look. I can't see how you can be fat with those measurements.

I'm 5'9" and 13st, and some people think I'm slim because I don't have a lot of fat on me.


----------



## JoeyB (31 May 2014)

I've started a juice fast today and I'm sooo hungry already!

Juice tastes good though...


----------



## vickster (31 May 2014)

Gives me heartburn!


----------



## Saluki (31 May 2014)

stephec said:


> Seriously you need to stick some photos up if you want an opinion on how you look. I can't see how you can be fat with those measurements.
> 
> I'm 5'9" and 13st, and some people think I'm slim because I don't have a lot of fat on me.


Where as I am 5'71/2 and 13 stone and look like a beach ball.


----------



## stephec (31 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Where as I am 5'71/2 and 13 stone and look like a beach ball.


So you're fun to play with on the sand?


----------



## Saluki (1 Jun 2014)

stephec said:


> So you're fun to play with on the sand?


You are lovely


----------



## alans (1 Jun 2014)

This 5:2 thing.
I think I understand it but would appreciate more detail.Would anyone like to oblige?

I'm 5' 11" & fluctuate between 88 & 90 kg.(approx. 14 stone)
I'm not too unhappy about the weight but would like it to be less.Ideally some loss around the belly & reduction in moobs would be good.

I reckon the OP should regard himself as perhaps value-for-money sizewise but he certainly does not qualify as fat IMO


----------



## Kevoffthetee (1 Jun 2014)

5'10" and 13stone and broad build, I'm average sized . I'd kill to be 11.5st but then there'd be nowt left of me


----------



## stephec (1 Jun 2014)

Saluki said:


> You are lovely


So are you. 

Roughly what area of Norfolk are you in, we were in Great Yarmouth for a few days last week.


----------



## Ganymede (1 Jun 2014)

alans said:


> This 5:2 thing.
> I think I understand it but would appreciate more detail.Would anyone like to oblige?
> 
> I'm 5' 11" & fluctuate between 88 & 90 kg.(approx. 14 stone)
> ...



Here you go: http://thefastdiet.co.uk/how-to-do-the-diet/

This is the orignal site - obviously there are loads of imitators. Michael Mosely is a scientist who has done programmes about nutrition etc on the BBC.

It doesn't suit everyone - some people get faint on the fast days and others find they overeat on the ordinary days. I have a friend who has done brilliantly on it and another for whom it didn't work at all. Worked for me - and once you reach your target weight you just do 1 day a week fasting instead of two.

NB you don't really need recipe books etc, I did it with just working out a few versions of a 500-calorie day (600 for men) and then eating normally on the other days.


----------



## Simmer (1 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> And do core work, crunches (no not crunchies  )



Best thing I've read this week


----------



## alans (1 Jun 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Here you go: http://thefastdiet.co.uk/how-to-do-the-diet/
> 
> This is the orignal site - obviously there are loads of imitators. Michael Mosely is a scientist who has done programmes about nutrition etc on the BBC.
> 
> ...




thanks very much for that


----------



## Andy Jeffery (1 Jun 2014)

Hi. I. 6ft tall and and 109kg. I am fat. Last Oct I decided to get a bike sand do something about it I was then 115kg. I had to stop from Feb to three weeks ago as my appendix burst. But I am now back on it and have joined a club and cycling about 80 miles per week now. Diets are crap. Been on one since I left the forces to no avail. Cycling is great I am starting to see a difference and I hope as the weight goes the hills get easier and I don't get left behind.
Eat right and keep peddling and it will happen folks!


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2014)

Saluki said:


> You are lovely





stephec said:


> So are you.
> 
> Roughly what area of Norfolk are you in, we were in Great Yarmouth for a few days last week.


you two, get a room!


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2014)

Why is everyone so concerned with BMI? It's a population measure. It's totally possible for an individual to be outside BMI and not be overweight, or inside it and be overweight. So, discarding the possibility that the OP has body dysmorphic disorder, then either he's carrying too much fat or he's unlucky because he's storing all his fat around his belly. When I'm at my ideal weight or below, I can count my ribs but I still have a fat arse. Nothing to be done but get used to it. Belly is a little better, working on core will bring the muscles in and may reduce the appearance of a fat belly.

But if the OP has thin bones, and/or is carrying less muscle than the average man, then he may have too much fat on his body.

@DavidS , what's your your hip-waist ratio?


----------



## stephec (1 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> you two, get a room!


So you can't pay a young lady compliment these days without someone thinking you're, 'after something.'


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Jun 2014)

stephec said:


> So you can't pay a young lady compliment these days without someone thinking you're, 'after something.'


----------



## stuee147 (1 Jun 2014)

my Favourite way to lose weight without cutting out to much of the nice stuff is just keep the sweets on the top shelf it then takes more energy to get to them and i lose weight lol


----------



## Ganymede (1 Jun 2014)

Andy Jeffery said:


> Hi. I. 6ft tall and and 109kg. I am fat. Last Oct I decided to get a bike sand do something about it I was then 115kg. I had to stop from Feb to three weeks ago as my appendix burst. But I am now back on it and have joined a club and cycling about 80 miles per week now. Diets are crap. Been on one since I left the forces to no avail. Cycling is great I am starting to see a difference and I hope as the weight goes the hills get easier and I don't get left behind.
> Eat right and keep peddling and it will happen folks!


I too think exercise beats dieting if you can get enough exercise! - I once lost half a stone in a week, but I was moving house so I basically spent a week running up and down stairs carrying things. I probably ate less too as there was so much to do - just 3 simple meals a day.

My friend who can't get on with the 5:2 says the only thing that works for her is exercise.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (1 Jun 2014)

IIf measuring from my hip bone, my waist is 37.5"


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> IIf measuring from my hip bone, my waist is 37.5"


I think jefmcg means what is your waist size, what is your hip measurement and the ratio between them? Possibly?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (1 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> I think Joan means what is your waist size, what is your hip measurement and the ratio between them? Possibly?



I have no idea


----------



## Saluki (1 Jun 2014)

stephec said:


> So you can't pay a young lady compliment these days without someone thinking you're, 'after something.'


Young lady, moi?


----------



## stephec (1 Jun 2014)

Saluki said:


> Young lady, moi?


It's ok, I didn't really mean it, it's just a general term I use.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> I have no idea


What is your waist measurement and your hip measurement...then jefmcg can interpret


----------



## FlyingCyclist (1 Jun 2014)

Waist: 38.5"
Hips: 39"

...or thereabouts


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2014)

http://www.virginactive.co.uk/active-matters/tools/waist-hip-ratio

*Are you an apple or a pear?*
Your waist to hip ratio is one of the predictors of risk for heart disease.

*So what does your shape say about you?*

A waist to hip ratio of more than 0.95 for men and 0.85 for women may mean you're more likely to get heart disease and should be extra careful with your diet and lifestyle.

It's all related to the distribution of fat in the body. 'Apple' shaped people tend to store fat around their abdomen and are more likely to have health-related risks than people who are 'pear' shaped.

Check if you may be at more risk of heart disease using our waist to hip ratio calculator.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (1 Jun 2014)

I used the website also before you posted it vickster


----------



## stephec (1 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> Waist: 38.5"
> Hips: 39"
> 
> ...or thereabouts


Is that waist size right?
It doesn't seem right for your weight.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (1 Jun 2014)

stephec said:


> Is that waist size right?
> It doesn't seem right for your weight.



Well I've measured at my belly button


----------



## RussellZero (1 Jun 2014)

Andy Jeffery said:


> . Diets are crap.



Well, maybe, but basically if you want to manage youre weight up or down, the formula is always the same: Weight = Current weight + stuff consumed - stuff burned off

Call it what you want, but changing what you eat and how you exercise will make a difference, its not hard to understand - the difficult bit is the execution! So I would say diets were crap, just understand what the consequence of what/how much you eat vs how much you need for exercise is whats important.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (1 Jun 2014)

If I cycle about 3 miles twice or three times each day
http://app.strava.com/activities/147986803

....and eat more healthily, would I lose the weight off my stomach?
I also get my walking boots on and go walking in the Dales sometimes.

I'm seriously considering a trainer then I can pedal on the spot indoors too


----------



## JoeyB (1 Jun 2014)

End of day two on a juice fast, feel yucky 

I have had a few morsels of normal food but nothing worth mentioning lol.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> If I cycle about 3 miles twice or three times each day
> http://app.strava.com/activities/147986803
> 
> ....and eat more healthily, would I lose the weight off my stomach?



Probably, but as part of a body-wide weight loss. It is impossible to focus weight loss on any one area of the body (well, other than by surgery).


----------



## FlyingCyclist (1 Jun 2014)

...Now... what about carb cycling?


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2014)

Cake disintegrates in the rain


----------



## uclown2002 (1 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> ...Now... what about carb cycling?


What about just eating a little less and riding your bike a bit more?
It's not rocket salad!


----------



## stephec (1 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Probably, but as part of a body-wide weight loss. It is impossible to focus weight loss on any one area of the body (well, other than by surgery).


Like Mike says you can't pick your spot, your body will burn it from where it wants.

Sensible eating and exercise is the way.

On them measurements you gave earlier, what size chest and waist are your clothes?


----------



## pauldavid (4 Jun 2014)

OP is a Python that swallowed a sheep and I claim my five pounds!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2014)

If the waist measurement is correct then it seems highly likely that the weight measurement is not! I am a stone heavier but my waist is 3 inches smaller. Perhaps the scales are reading drastically low? (Mine underread my weight by about 5 pounds according to 4 different NHS hospitals and clinics.)


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jun 2014)

Talk about needing to be spoon fed...


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> I'm 6'2" (188cm) and weigh 11.5 stone.
> 
> I want to slim down in the waist area but don't know how to do it.
> 
> ...


 
Think you need a fish supper or 10, you sure you meant 5`2" and not 6`2"  I would be flying up the hills if I was that weight, currently 6` or slightly under and 95kg, not a climbing goat but not bursting out my lycra either!


----------



## Colin B (4 Jun 2014)

I'm 5'7 and 10stone 11 I don't look fat got a bit of a belly sure . 6'2 and your weight is far from fat imho


----------



## uclown2002 (4 Jun 2014)

Something doesn't add up here!
I hesitate to say this but let us see some pics. And no sticking the belly out!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Jun 2014)

Sorry I'm not posting photos. I'm self-consicous about the way I look.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> Sorry I'm not posting photos. I'm self-consicous about the way I look.




Yeah we get that.
You don't need to show your mush.
People on here want to help you but you are not helping yourself.


----------



## stephec (4 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah we get that.
> You don't need to show your mush.
> People on here want to help you but you are not helping yourself.


 
Ian's right here, if you're developing a hang up over your body because someone's telling you you're fat then they need to be told to go and do one because they're not being very helpful.

Stick some photos on here showing yourself from your chest to your knees only if you want to remain anonymous, and you'll get an honest opinion.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2014)

stephec said:


> Stick some photos on here showing yourself from your chest to your knees only if you want to remain anonymous, and you'll get an honest opinion.


Can you recognise people by their feet, ankles or calves then?


----------



## stephec (4 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Can you recognise people by their feet, ankles or calves then?


No comment.


----------



## RhythMick (4 Jun 2014)

DavidS said:


> I'm 6'2" (188cm) and weigh 11.5 stone.
> 
> I want to slim down in the waist area but don't know how to do it.
> 
> ...


Why on earth do you want to lose weight? With those stats you must be stick thin anyway!


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2014)

Is there perhaps a health reason for wanting to lose weight round middle? If so, best to do with guidance and support from GP or even a dietician


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Jun 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Why on earth do you want to lose weight? With those stats you must be stick thin anyway!



I'll say it again....................Because I gained a little weight when I was working in a chocolate factory. Two people said I was getting fat, one including my own sister!!! I knew I was getting fat (from all the crap chocolate I ate while at the chocolate factory and other crap.

I used to be slim. But now I'm not. I just want it to go away and be slim again. That's all I want and all I wanted to know how I should lose the weight on my belly, but what do I get? Load's of crap from people saying that I'm slim enough.


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2014)

Do you want to lose weight or do you want to lose your belly? The two aren't the same. The second is easier to fix using abdominal exercises - crunches and the like.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Jun 2014)

srw said:


> Do you want to lose weight or do you want to lose your belly? The two aren't the same. The second is easier to fix using abdominal exercises - crunches and the like.



Just to lose the belly


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Jun 2014)

User3094 said:


> You
> 
> Are
> 
> ...



Yes

I

Am

!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jun 2014)

ok if you want to tone up do some of these http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/13/muscle/abdominals otherwise there is more to your original post than meets the eye.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Jun 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> ok if you want to tone up do some of these http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/13/muscle/abdominals otherwise there is more to your original post than meets the eye.



Thanks. I've bookmarked the page


----------



## stephec (4 Jun 2014)

You won't lose fat from your belly just by doing crunches, all you will get is a set of toned ab's covered by a layer of fat.

Neither can you decide where you are going to lose fat from, your body will make up it's own mind.

If you really want to lose fat it's a combination of diet and exercise, I think someone's already said it, burn more calories than you consume.


----------



## redcard (4 Jun 2014)

Go to bed hungry every night. The weight will drop off.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2014)

User3094 said:


> There was bloke here, quite some years ago, I forget his name. Thin as a rake.
> 
> He was constantly raving about his weight and obsessing about the lack of cycling he was doing in order to achieve his impossible goal. Many here used to try and tell him otherwise, similar in fact to this thread.....
> 
> .... he was knocked off his bike and killed in an RTA.


He was on BikeRadar (though he might have been here too) - TheGreatGatsby.


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2014)

Cut out refined sugar, junk food, don't eat late at night, cycle lots, join a gym, get a Swiss ball, drink lots of water. It may simply be that your body shape is changing as you get older? How old are you?

How much did you weigh when you were slim? If your belly has become such a concern, you must have gained a chunk or need to tone up if only a few pounds


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jun 2014)

Have to say bang on, nearly mid 40s and getting rid of the paunch is bloody hard  . Probably as fit as I was back in my mid teens but 2 stone heavier


----------



## Liam 68 (4 Jun 2014)

I only read a page or two of this thread so apologies if this has been suggested already but (apart from a healthy diet) I would seriously recommend running - I know some people hate it but joining a beginners group (peer pressure helps) is a great way to start...


----------



## HeroesFitness (11 Jun 2014)

I must say there have been quite a few comments and quotes on this post, some good, some excellent and some laughable, lets hope you choose the correct advice lol


----------



## sussex old beginner (22 Jun 2014)

I wish I was 11 stone


----------



## screenman (22 Jun 2014)

sussex old beginner said:


> I wish I was 11 stone



The choice is yours.


----------



## sussex old beginner (22 Jun 2014)

yep that's why im cycling now but not just for weight loss enjoyment too !!!!


----------

